# Pink Pork Sausage



## avaloncom (Jun 24, 2017)

Hey group, we are making breakfast sausage from ground pork for the restaurant. However, once cooked, the meat has a pink shade to it, which is scaring some customers because in their minds they think it's under cooked. I did tests batches and it's because the kosher salt is curing the meat with its natural nitrites. Any recommendations to rectify this? Are there any salts out there that are completely nitrite free? Thanks


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Welcome to Cheftalk.  Kosher salt will be almost pure NaCl with only trace amounts of other chemicals such as nitrates.  To answer your question use a good brand such as Morton or Diamond Crystal.  To solve your problem we need to know what cuts of meat you are  using and what your process is.


----------



## frankie007 (Jan 17, 2015)

1. use different salt

2. add paprika to your sausage which will make it redish coluor


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I don't think kosher salt has nitrates in it. We need your recipe and procedure in order to help you diagnose.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

The same thing happens to me when I brine corned beef brisket for St. Patty's day. I believe it's a chemical reaction between the Kosher salt and the meat itself.


----------



## avaloncom (Jun 24, 2017)

Hello thanks for the replys. We are getting a grind from the butcher. It's 75% shoulder and 25% loin with added fat. We receive it and mixed into it herbs, fennel, garlic, brown sugar, and kosher salt (we have been using a cheaper Sysco brand kosher salt) The mix may sit for 24 to 72 hours before it is sold. It gets pattied and cooked on a flat top. It's cooked well done, if not a little over. The pink is definitely not from being undercooked. It is a cured pink.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Weird, because I've cured many things and made many sausages with just Kosher salt and have never had this problem. I've even made corned beef (well, one of my interns years ago made brisket where she forgot to add pink salt) and the meat was gray, not pink. It tasted like corned beef but did not have the pink color usually associated with it. 

You are certain your butcher isn't adding anything to the meat? 

You might try switching to Diamond Crystal or Morton's Kosher salt to see if that helps.


----------

